# Heartworm/flea prevention/dewormer... which one is best and less harsh?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I take a rather holistic approach to Hunter's health care. We do minimal vaccines and will seek to titer approximately every three years, he is raw fed and gets 100% digestible real food treats and chews, I supplement him for the extra nutritional boost and do everything I can to make him healthy.

I am trying to figure out what to do this year for heartworm/flea/worm prevention/care. I had him on sentinel last year, but I am starting to second guess my choice when someone asked me why I didn't use Revolution, since sentinel results in the dog digesting and absorbing the chemicals as opposed to absorbing only through the skin.

I was hoping for some opinions, especially on those experienced... ESPECIALLY if anyone has the same approach as I do. I would love to use something to keep fleas (ticks would be great, but nothing really works for ticks...) off of him and worms under control, then of course there is heartworm prevention. (Heartworm isn't terribly strong in my area, just to note...). Ideally, I would use the least harsh method and still get the results I want.

I am struggling here... the 'deadline' to get him started on something is rapidly approaching and I don't know exactly what to do. Any advice/thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

fleas and ticks ....

neem powder, citronella.
ark naturals makes a spray that i use for my dogs. 

you can also use food grade DE, but you'll have to apply every 3 days or so.

the neem and citronella are to deter any new fleas/tics, and the DE kills them if they do happen to get on him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't use flea stuff at all unless there is a reason - if I bring a foster in with fleas, or if it is a bad year. Then I apply once, or at the end of June and hope that it works - checking to make sure it has (flea comb). KNOCK WOOD, it does. 

I don't know where they are likely to pick up fleas (? huh never thought of it) but I do know fleas can do some pretty bad things to dogs, so if they need it, I will use Advantage. 

Heartworm, the treatment is far harsher than can be imagined, as is the damage the worms can do to a dog, so I do year round, 45 days if it's cold enough (this winter, I was seeing mosquitoes!) in the winter, 30 days when it warms. Currently using Interceptor, dogs on the border weight wise get the lower dose. More people are skipping it due to cost, increasing risk for transmission. Similar to vaccines and herd immunity. DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs and Big Dogs, Big Heartworm more info.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I do advantix II and while I try to do everything as natural as possible feed raw minimal vaccinations etc.. I need to use something. Fleas I'm not real worried about however ticks are horrible where we are and I just won't risk tick diseases. Last year my husband took Jinx out back for a short potty break and when he came inside HE had 5 ticks on him and 2 already attached just that quick so not something I'm willing to risk same as heartworm. The advantix II not only kills but repels fleas/ticks and mosquitoes. Personally if heartworm isn't big in your area maybe that would work for you since it kills and repels mosquitoes as well? I know I like that it repels them because on frontline she would come inside and the ticks would jump off of her and crawl on my carpeting which freaked me out to no end.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Unless you are in a flea and tick area, you don't need to treat for it. You don't need to treat for worms with your HW meds unless you have had a problem with it.

I only use the plain heartguard, not the plus, and have never treated for fleas or ticks. This works for my dogs in my area.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Fleas and Ticks are common around me, heartworm not so much, and Hunter had worms when he was a young pup.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I use Advantix II and it seems to work better than Frontline.
Also use heartgard (sp?) We don't get a lot of mosquitoes here but
on my first dog I went off it for a couple months (mentally lazy) and poor dog got heartworms .... came out of it OK.


----------

